# Auto Tire Deflators



## justinstewart (Nov 23, 2007)

I am thinking about getting some automatic tire deflators. You twist them on and they automatically let the air out untill it reaches a certain pressure. 

Anyone have any experience with them? What kind do you have?


----------



## BubbaBlue (May 11, 2004)

I have the Oasis Trailhead Deflators and they work fine.
.


----------



## Fishhook (Sep 18, 2007)

*Oasis*

I have a set of these too, and like them. Nice product. 

Fishhook


----------



## narfpoit (Jun 16, 2004)

This site has a comparison of most of the deflators on the market. I thought it was a very good read.
http://www.parksoffroad.com/prodreview/deflatortest/deflatormain.htm


----------



## ffemtreed (Mar 29, 2007)

I have the oasis trailheads myself, I wouldn't trade them for any other deflator out there! 

TOP NOTCH!!!


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

I've got the Trailhead deflators as well (used to be Oasis, now just "Trailhead"). I got them from Sue at Oyster Bay Tackle, after speaking with the owner of Trailhead (the company that's now producing them...still in the USA ). The owner of Trailhead was a very standup guy. It's one of the best $60 I've ever spent on my truck.


----------



## Sudsrat (Dec 25, 2005)

The Trailheads are great.
Just be sure to keep them clean,and tear them apart once a year for a good cleaning and lube.


----------



## Lightload (Nov 30, 2007)

I've got a set of the Tire Buddies and they work just fine except that they are noisier than he!!


----------



## clpoudnine23 (Dec 21, 2005)

I have the tire buddy-ll and it also works very well. Like mentioned above they are a little noisy. I think anyone who uses tire deflators would agree they are worth getting and should have gotten them a long time ago.


----------



## markedwards (Jan 29, 2001)

tire buddy-ll here and i'm happy with them!


----------



## justinstewart (Nov 23, 2007)

Thanks for the replies. That site that reviewed the 10 deflators was awesome. 

Do you guys really put the trailheads on and drive with them? 

Anyone ever put these on, walk away, and come back to a flat tire?


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

justinstewart said:


> Thanks for the replies. That site that reviewed the 10 deflators was awesome.
> 
> Do you guys really put the trailheads on and drive with them?
> 
> Anyone ever put these on, walk away, and come back to a flat tire?


I don't drive with mine on. I put the first one on, followed by the second, third and fourth, and by the time I'm done putting the fourth on, the first one is done, so I remove in sequence. Total time is about 3 minutes.  If you have them adjusted right, they'll stop at a pre-set pressure.


----------



## Centralpafish (Jul 5, 2007)

I guess I'll have to try ot these tire deflators come April when I'm down at OBX with some buddies. If I get them set up right, from your recommendations, my wife and I should have no problem come June, Correct? Philly Jack


----------



## fyremanjef (Feb 17, 2005)

I got the tire buddies Here They are noisy but it lets you know when the tire is done or almost done.

I saw some of the DNR guys and other swear by them, with a valve stem tool. Just a few turns and the air is out in a few seconds. 

But I will check out the Oasis.

One thing on a side note. I had a one of those gauges with a built in refill port, so you could fill through the air gauge, and bleed the air off making it easier to add and release air from the tire. Well the PSI at AI blew the thing up. Popped the spring or something. So I dont recommend using that feature unless you know the PSI is safe.


----------



## Lightload (Nov 30, 2007)

The compressor at AI is a beast! My old F-250 carried 80lbs of pressure in the rear tires and that AI compressor would fill those big tires in no time!


----------



## Brooksobx (Feb 10, 2008)

I've been using the Tire Buddy for about 10 years I guess. It IS noisy, but when it gets quiet, your at your set pressure. The web review was good but, I can deflate 4 Suburban tires from 40 to 20 in about 10 min. with 1 deflater where the web review said it took that long for just 1 tire.


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

Oasis - Deflates in a jiffy!

Sandcrab


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

Lightload said:


> The compressor at AI is a beast! My old F-250 carried 80lbs of pressure in the rear tires and that AI compressor would fill those big tires in no time!


oregon inlet fishing center in NC has a beast of a compressor too..just make sure u pull in the parking lot the right way....or the guy in the shack will yell at you! 



Jesse


----------



## eric (Oct 24, 2007)

auto tire deflator.... a knife to the side..
lets out air extremely fast.

great gift for people your hate, or people who blocks your driveway.


----------



## y-hike (Apr 28, 2007)

Staun here, they've been through 2 rock buggies and several Jeeps. Now I've set them for the sand sled.


----------



## Centralpafish (Jul 5, 2007)

Y-hike, how ya doin'? Long time no hear. Staun? Right now I'm leaning toward the Oasis. Squalus has offered to help me in April but that ain't gonna help come June and the Oasis and Tire Buddies seem like the way for me to go. Just hope I can use them on the Island. Squalus and Rchfsh1 know me and know that I'll be down one way or another this year, at least twice.
Just wondering if moterized wheel chairs will be allowed on the beach? Does the American's with Disablities Act apply? 
Philly Jack


----------



## Hannibal (Aug 10, 2007)

PJ - Too bad you and Squalas (I PM with him a good bit) can't put off your OBX trip for a couple weeks. My buddies and I are heading down on 4/24-4/26, would be fun to drink a few beers (or Cokes) with you guys. Even if we gotta walk, I am sure we could figure something out.


----------

